# Unicab mods?



## Dan0h (Mar 31, 2021)

Ordered my first pcb in a while. Excited for it to arrive. Are there any mods or things to look out for with the Unicab I should be aware of or is it pretty awesome as is? As always thanks fellow pedal heads.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have one about 80%done. I’m pretty excited about it but I some how when I ordered parts I forgot to get a couple bits... so it got back burnered... I would like to know the same thing now before I finish.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 31, 2021)

I built it stock and I really like it. My use is mainly going direct into my mixer when I want to play with my synth and sampler/sequencer. It really makes a world of difference, especially with dirt, and with some tweaking, you can get very interesting tonalities.


----------



## Dali (Mar 31, 2021)

I didn't find anything to add to mine too.


----------



## Dan0h (Mar 31, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I built it stock and I really like it. My use is mainly going direct into my mixer when I want to play with my synth and sampler/sequencer. It really makes a world of difference, especially with dirt, and with some tweaking, you can get very interesting tonalities.


Perfect!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 31, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Perfect!


Yep, it's great that way, I actually have it in the insert of the mixer channel I plug into, so I just have to unplug from the amp and go in the mixer and I'm already setup.
That being said, maybe some folks more versed in circuitry might have some mods to recommend, and I'll keep my eyes opened too!


----------



## p_wats (Mar 31, 2021)

I added a little DI circuit and XLR out on mine, as well as a switch to accept the signal from my amp (with a thru output so I could still connect the speaker). Works great!


----------



## clerveans (Apr 2, 2021)

p_wats said:


> I added a little DI circuit and XLR out on mine, as well as a switch to accept the signal from my amp (with a thru output so I could still connect the speaker). Works great!


Would you be willing to share how you accomplished this, please?


----------



## p_wats (Apr 3, 2021)

clerveans said:


> Would you be willing to share how you accomplished this, please?



Hey, you you find details on this thread:



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/unicab-with-input-switch-thru-and-balanced-xlr-out.887/
		


 (it links to the various schematics I looked at for the extra options, etc.).


----------



## lotsostuff (Apr 19, 2021)

p_wats said:


> Hey, you you find details on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey p_wats -- I started a unicab  post { no replies } about running it stock except upgrading electro caps to 25v. and using 18 volt supply - Have you tried 18v. Thanks -- Nice mods on yers --


----------



## p_wats (Apr 19, 2021)

lotsostuff said:


> Hey p_wats -- I started a unicab  post { no replies } about running it stock except upgrading electro caps to 25v. and using 18 volt supply - Have you tried 18v. Thanks -- Nice mods on yers --


I've never run mine at 18v, as it sounds fine at 9v. I usually go with higher rated caps if I'm doing that, just in case. You'd want to make sure your power supply is actually putting out 18v and not going to fluctuate much if you're using 25v caps, just to be safe, I think?


----------



## lotsostuff (Apr 19, 2021)

p_wats said:


> I've never run mine at 18v, as it sounds fine at 9v. I usually go with higher rated caps if I'm doing that, just in case. You'd want to make sure your power supply is actually putting out 18v and not going to fluctuate much if you're using 25v caps, just to be safe, I think?


Thanks for takin the time to reply -- Guess I'll make that call when I finish up - thanks again


----------

